# Dba front wheel



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anyone have a good used or new wheel?

Please direct message or call

07860299991


----------



## Comeal (Sep 8, 2018)

I have one that had a crack but has been welded repaired. Also needs a respray.


----------

